# Here's some pics of my turbocharged Datsun 280Z.. har har



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Been a LONG LONG time since I have posted here.. but anyway... here's some pics

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=280Z-Turbo-short
http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=280ZT-at-2nd-creek-raceway



















































































older wheels..









See tons of more pics at www.cardomain.com/id/pr0xlamus


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

VERY nice ride. How about some better shots of the turbo fabrication work?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

check out www.cardomain.com/id/pr0xlamus

TONS of pics of the turbo and stuff there


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I want one.. where's that drool icon..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nice Z!!!!!!!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NICE classic!


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW... just amazing. :thumbup:


----------

